# Another newbie show question, sorry!



## Pippac (Jan 1, 2018)

I have recently purchased two kittens and somebody has said that I should give showing a go as they are so pretty. This is completely new territory to me and I have researched a bit online but still don't feel I know enough to take that first step.
I went to look at the pinned post on here re show tips but it just comes up as a broken link. I have searched through a few of the other posts from folk in a similar situation as myself but still feel unprepared! 
My kittens are unregistered BSH so I've read that they would be in the Household Pets section (pedigree if there are two sections) and I've read what actually happens at the shows but things I'd like to know are how do prepare your kitten? I'm used to showing horses where you bath them, trim hair and put products on them but cats? 
I've read that the tray, blanket etc need to be white. Can you but things specifically for showing and if so, where? 
What do I take with me? 
What's the difference between GCCF and TICA?
I'd prefer to go and spectate first but can't find anything in the East of England before Mar 31st at Wood Green. Are there local shows, maybe unaffiliated? I've had a look but can't find anything.

Many thanks for any advice anyone can give, hopefully I've attached a couple of photos of the kittens.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

The GCCF show you mention at Wood Green is the first in our area this year. If you go to spectate, and decide you would like to try showing your kittens, you can buy a show kit at the show. Yes everything has to be white. I would not advise one of the beds that hang from the top of the pen because judges have been complaining about the difficulty of extracting the cats from them. You can show your kittens in the Pedigree Pet section without registering them but, if you decide you want to carry on showing and try for titles, they would have to be registered.

I expect I shall be taking the TPS&PBCC welfare stall to that show so could chat to you about shows in general but you will find that most people are happy to give advice. I think it should be quite a big show but it is a new combination of clubs so hard to tell exactly.

I do not know much about TICA but the judging takes place in rings and the cats are taken to the judges. In GCCF, apart from the Supreme show, the judges go to the pens and the stewards take the cats out to be assessed.

I showed Orientals and Siamese so they were just groomed before the show (Zoom Groom and then a plastic flea comb to remove the loosened hair,) claws clipped and ears and eyes checked for cleanliness but I expect somebody who shows British will be able to give you better advice about their preparation. 

I always found it was better to accustom kittens to shows rather than wait until they were adult but yours look quite young so plenty of time I would think.

You can get most things like spare litter and food for your babies at the show but many people take everything they need with them. You must take your vaccination card with you.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

TICA requires much more relaxed cats who aren't bothered with handling and noise. GCCF shows tend to be much quieter as the main judging is done in the morning when the show is closed to the public and exhibitors. You would be best with starting to show under the registry your kittens are registered with. 

Does your breeder show? They would be a good starting point. 

You do tend to need to travel when you show, the only collection of frequent shows in one area is in the West Midlands, the rest are quite spread out.


----------



## Pippac (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank you both for your replies. (Sorry to be late replying myself, I've had laptop problems) I definitely think I'd rather go GCCF than TICA at the moment and I think I'll go along to the Wood Green one to watch. I don't feel confident to enter that without at least spectating once.


----------



## lillytheunicorn (Nov 17, 2012)

There is a very lovely Household pet group at TICA who will help you learn the ropes showing TICA. If you have a look at the TICA Show calendar http://i-tica.com/en/component/toes/shows#show897
And contact the entry clerk they will be able to find you a HHP mentor. 
The advantage with TICA is tiunfo by have to register the cats before entering them.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

lillytheunicorn said:


> There is a very lovely Household pet group at TICA who will help you learn the ropes showing TICA. If you have a look at the TICA Show calendar http://i-tica.com/en/component/toes/shows#show897
> And contact the entry clerk they will be able to find you a HHP mentor.
> The advantage with TICA is tiunfo by have to register the cats before entering them.


HP cats at GCCF shows do not have to be registered before being shown but they must be registered if or when the exhibitor wishes to win titles.


----------

